# Thanksgiving Day Lemon Ice Box Pie



## 73saint (Nov 28, 2019)

I actually made the pie a day earlier, and tossed it in the freezer.  Just pull from freezer 30 minutes before serving.

ingredients: 1&1/4 cup fresh lemon juice; zest of two lemons; 8 egg yolks; 1/4 cup sugar; 1/4 tsp salt; 1/2tsp vanilla extract; 1/4 cup powdered sugar; 2 14 oz cans condensed milk; 2 cups heavy cream.
14 graham crackers; 6TBS unsalted butter.

Preheat oven to 325


Crust: break graham crackers into pieces and pulse in food processor approx 8 times. You want a evenly ground but not powdery consistency. Then add warm melted butter, sugar and salt. Pulse until fully incorporated, about 5 to 6 more one second pulses.
Add mixture to a pie pan and evenly spread throughout, try to bring crust up the edges as best as possible, about 3/4 way up the pan.   Set aside.
Filling: add eggs and the zest of two lemons to a bowl and whisk for about 60 seconds.   Add condensed milk and lemon juice to that and whisk until smooth.  Add mixture to crust, and bake in oven until you get a custardy texture, that slightly wiggles in the middle. About 25 minutes.   Let pie rest on cooling rack for one hour, then cover and freeze (overnight is best).
Chantilly whip cream topping: add cream, powdered sugar and vanilla extract to a bowl and whisk (I use kitchenaid) on medium high until you get medium sized peaks (sorry no pics of whip cream, just a video and I’ll try and upload it).
this is a terrific recipe and if you try it I hope you enjoy.   Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 28, 2019)

Looks great!  Love those, my wife makes small individual ones sometimes as a different twist.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2019)

I haven't had an ice box pie in decades. Thanks for posting the recipe!


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 28, 2019)

Save me a piece !! Happy Turkey Day


----------



## foamheart (Nov 28, 2019)

Thats would be my baby sister's mostest favorite pie.  She'd have hugged your neck for a slice of that!


----------



## 73saint (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks everyone!   I snagged a pic of the pie before it was all eaten.  Everyone raved!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2019)

Just added the ingredients I didn't have on hand to my shopping list make the pie. Can't wait!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm guessing the powdered sugar is 1/4 cup. Correct?


----------



## 73saint (Nov 28, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> I'm guessing the powdered sugar is 1/4 cup. Correct?


Correct, yes.  Sorry about that.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks. I was reformatting the recipe and caught that. Its all good.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 29, 2019)

Bookmarked, thank you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2019)

We have a Meyer's lemon tree right outside the back door that produces lemons all year long. Judy make this lemon curd that is very similar to what you made. And yours looks delicious!!
Al


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 29, 2019)

Now you got me craving some lemon pie.


----------

